

IRC Clients for Linux - codecondo
http://codecondo.com/top-irc-clients-for-linux/

======
amolgupta
[http://www.mibbit.com/](http://www.mibbit.com/) used to be my fav for a long
time...

------
nemasu
irssi is pretty good. Actually, the other one I use isn't even on the list.
Konversation.

